# Error 666



## tburg (Nov 30, 2000)

. FYI - Don't shut down your computer at night and forget to take out the win98 cd! When I fired it up today, for some reason the auto run didn't kick in, it got to desktop fine. I tryed to connect to internet and got an error 666 . "modem not conneted or is not functioning". I went through all the checks, found all in order. Decided to reboot. I then noticed cd firing up, removed it and all is fine. Just thought that was a little strange. The win98 cd causing that error....... 
later.......
tburg


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I don't think it was the Win98 CD-ROM. Rebooting your computer reset the modem and that resolved the 666 error.

Either that or your computer is possessed. 

[Edited by Ratboy on 03-15-2001 at 02:57 AM]


----------



## tburg (Nov 30, 2000)

Ratboy, 
I am firmly convinced, at times, that my computer is, indeed, possessed! It may be as you say, with reboot resetting the modem. I assumed it was the cd since for some reason the auto-run didn't kick in _and_ I was getting the error.....maybe just coincidence.
later,
tburg


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

autorun only kicks in when you insert a cd in windows if you leave a cd in the drive and reboot it or shut it down it will not autorun!

I thort i would make that clear as it seams you think it should autorun every time you reboot with a cd in the Cd rom drive!

Steven Watson


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

It was worth a comment at the time but wouild bet that Steven's info has probably been verified for many of us by findiing a cd in the drive that we had forgotten to take out some time back. 
Bob


----------

